# Mk III TDi Ultra - Does it use AdBlue?



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

As in the topic really. Does anyone know if the. New TT Diesel Ultra has an AdBlue tank in the boot? It appears that the A4 and A6 Ultra models definitely do use AdBlue although you never see this mentioned in reviews.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Its good for 70k though rough isnt it. I wouldn't panic yet!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

No, the guys on the A6 forums with the 2.0TDi Ultra are reporting having to top up the AdBlue every 6-10,000 miles. And it's £35-£100 to fill it depending on whether you do it yourself or get the dealer to do it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

OUCH! Sorry. I did think my post was a bit pointless, sorry. At least its only £13 for 5L unlike the French stuff.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> OUCH! Sorry. I did think my post was a bit pointless, sorry. At least its only £13 for 5L unlike the French stuff.


The problem is that if you buy it from the Audi dealer it's £55 for 5 litres and apparently the light comes on and if you don't top it up within the 1000 miles or so then it literally won't start the engine once the counter has run down. The car won't meet the EU6 emissions standards without the Adblue so to keep the car legal, it won't start.

The two dealers I have spoken to have said they don't know and will have to check and come back to me.

It was bad enough with the DPF issues but, with the idea of the car not running if you don't top it up with Urea just sounds crazy. I love diesels but with the newer TSI having the same high torque driving characteristics of the TDIs and the fuel economy differential being eroded constantly I really am looking at going petrol next time.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I don;t know for sure but I do know the Golf GTD I am getting has the same engine with no Adblue required for that to be within EU6 emission levels.

Our A6 Ultra has it, and needed a top up after just after 6k miles back in August, and has a 17 litre tank for it, which is about £15-£25 to fill if you do it yourself. The 6k-10k mileage you mention seems pretty consistent across all marques that use Adblue for emission reduction.

It's a piece of piss  to fill as well, but an added hassle all the same


----------

